# ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung



## Polenangler (4. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte ab nächstem Jahr Angeltouren nach Polen organisieren, nicht professionell eher Hobbymäßig !!!
Ich würde gerne von euch erfahren, welche Vorstellungen und welche Interessen ihr habt ! Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten an Touren ! Dorschfischen vom Kutter, Angeln an Flüssen oder Angeln an Seen, je nach Angelvorlieben ist alles machbar. Ich will bei Interesse diese Art von Urlaub anbieten, d.h. Unterkunft, deutschsprachige Begleitung, Shopping, Angeln, Verpflegung. Werbung werde ich nach Prüfung eurer Beiträge hier beim Anglerbord machen. Ob ich hier etwas organisieren hängt von euren Beiträgen ab, deshalb bitte ich euch hier ein wenig zu schreiben. Ich selbst wohne in Polen und sitze demnach direkt an der Quelle. Danke im vorraus !!! #6


----------



## benihana (4. November 2006)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

Hallo,

ich bin in Nowy Sacz, wie weit ist das von dir entfernt??? 
Suche hier auf jeden Fall noch Angelkumpanen. Wie du weißt ist Dunajec und Poprad sehr nah...
War letztes Wochenende am Poprad auf Huchen unterwegs, konnte aber leider nichts zum Anbiß überreden.

Meld dich mal, hier gibts viele Möglichkeiten wie du weißt

Benihana


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

habe zweimal tolle angler kennegelernt in polen aber die sache  dein auto radio brauche ich  und beim 2. mal ein auto wech ein auto aufgebrochen.angelwochenende im a... zitat meiner holden noch einmal polen und ich laß mich scheiden!!!!da bleibe ich lieber verheiratet.mfg.e.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

@esox02

Schlechter konntest Du das Auto aber auch nicht Parken oder...

Altes Sprichwort, machs gleich richtig! #c


----------



## tonip (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

Hallo!
Kleiner Tipp! Habe gerade 3 schöne Tage in Polen hinter mir.Es gibt dort viele Angelplätze.Habe dort mit deutschen Anglern geredet.Die haben gerade Lachsforelle geangelt und bezahlt wird nach kg.Preis so an die 4.00€ und der Eimer war voll.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @esox02
> 
> Schlechter konntest Du das Auto aber auch nicht Parken oder...
> 
> Altes Sprichwort, machs gleich richtig! #c


war abgeschlossener parkplatz mit zaun drum rum. zaun wurde in der 2ten nacht zerschnitten.deswegen stand mein auto ja auch noch da. aber unsere vereinsmitglieder die nicht auf mich gehört haben hat es schlimmer erwischt.:m laufen ist doch auch sehr schön.und angeln ohne tackle überzeugt die tierschützer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*



tonip schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Kleiner Tipp! Habe gerade 3 schöne Tage in Polen hinter mir.Es gibt dort viele Angelplätze.Habe dort mit deutschen Anglern geredet.Die haben gerade Lachsforelle geangelt und bezahlt wird nach kg.Preis so an die 4.00€ und der Eimer war voll.


angeln im put und take kann ich auch in deutschland für 15 €und alles was ich fange ist meins und brauche nicht nach gewicht zu zahlen.


----------



## tonip (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

Da wo ich Urlaub gemacht habe war das tiefste Polen.Ich hatte auch Angst um mein Auto vorallem weil es neu ist.Man soll ja auch immer auf den Rat der anderen hören


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

geht´s hier um Autos?

Ich bin April für 3 Monaten in der Gemeinde  Maszewo. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mir Tipps geben kann oder mich mal rumführt.

@Polenangler: schon was konkretes geplant?


----------



## Greenhorn1971 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

Hallo Polenangler kannst du mir vieleicht sagen was für fische im dunajec bei tarnow zu fangen sind ????  :qübrigen kann mann in polen wunderbar angeln ohne dass einem das auto geklaut wird fahre seit einigen jahren nach polen und mein auto wurde noch nie geklaut!!!


----------



## KöFiAnan (23. April 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

Moinsen,#h

keine Ahnung, ob dieser Fred noch aktuell bedient oder gelsen wird, aber nichtsdestotrotz werden wir im kommenden August 08 zu Freunden nach Polen(region Suvalki) fahren und da wir dann sicherlich auch von den dortigen Angelfreunden begleitet werden, (ist uns jedenfalls versprochen worden), könnte ich mal nachfragen, wie es grundsätzlich in dieser Gegend mit Unterkünften, Angelbegleitungen und natürlich Fangaussichten und Fischarten bestellt ist. 
Wir werden auf jeden Fall uns im Süßwasser tummeln und den Zielfischen Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Aal und vielleicht auch Schleie(in dieser reihenfolge) widmen...
Falls jemand schon Ködertips oder Erfahrungen in dieser Gegend gemacht hat...nur zu, ich bin ganz heißt auf Tipps...:k


----------



## shorty 38 (23. April 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

Hallo, guter Tip von meinem polnischen Mitarbeiter: Angeln in Masuren ist super und Eure Autos immer vor der Kirche parken. Dort würden seine Landsleute noch Respekt vor fremden Eigentum haben. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. April 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

bin diesen sommer 2wochen in masuren, dort gehts mit boot und echolot auf hecht, bin gespannt was geht^^


----------



## Khaane (23. April 2008)

*AW: ANGELN IN POLEN deutsche Reisebegleitung*

Hi Benihana,

ich war im vergangenen Herbst in Krynica und kurz in Nowy Sacz.

Eine wunderschöne Gegend und sehr gastfreundlichen Menschen.

Leider hatte ich keine Angel dabei und konnte im Poprad nicht angeln.

Was muss man als Ausländer beim Angeln beachten, braucht man spezielle Erlaubnisscheine oder Genehmigungen?

Was kannst du für Gewässer in der Nähe von Krynica empfehlen und was für Fische kann man so im Poprad fangen?

Hoffe auf deine Tipps, evtl. trifft man sich mal zum angeln, falls ich nochmal in der Gegend sein sollte.

Bester Gruß
Khaane 




benihana schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin in Nowy Sacz, wie weit ist das von dir entfernt???
> Suche hier auf jeden Fall noch Angelkumpanen. Wie du weißt ist Dunajec und Poprad sehr nah...
> ...


----------

